# Beef Pasture Challenges



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/pastures-are-posing-many-challenges-this-year-NAA-university-news-release/


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Good info Mike!


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Good article. We are fighting pasture shortages because we have had to avoid paddocks with water gaps/creeks in them. Meanwhile the paddocks we are using are being trampled into terrible shape and are not recovering fast enough.

I worry about the permanent damage being done to the forage base and about the roughness of pastures. Trampled pastures with footprints 10" deep and full of water take a long time to dry out and are not growing back much forage.

Has been and is as much of a problem as trying to put up hay.


----------

